
Serum concentrations of PFASs and exposure-related behaviors in women - glennon
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41370-018-0109-y
======
mimixco
Besides containing Teflon, those coated flosses just don't work as well.

~~~
glennon
For me, most dental floss shreds between one particularly irksome pair of
teeth in my mouth. So Glide-style floss is the only type that works.

~~~
mimixco
I have that problem, too, but I'm not willing to put PTFE in my body over two
crammed teeth. :-)

------
masonic
Actual title: "Serum concentrations of PFASs and exposure-related behaviors in
African American and non-Hispanic white women"

~~~
sctb
We've updated the title from the submitted “Dental flossing linked with higher
levels of PFAS in the body”.

~~~
glennon
All good. Of course my descriptive headline was intended to emphasize the
findings of the study. The journal article title simply offers that research
has taken place -- and thus, is not nearly as useful. It would have been
possible to link to a news article that interpreted the study (and had a
'catchy' title), but I thought HN readers would prefer a primary source.
Regards!

example catchy title: 'Oral-B Glide floss tied to potentially toxic PFAS
chemicals, study suggests'
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/01/09/oral-b...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/01/09/oral-
b-glide-floss-toxic-pfas-chemicals-study/2530661002/)

~~~
masonic
Your "more descriptive" headline was misleading; floss was only one of four
itemized factors, the more important of which was coatings on food containers.

